# aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen



## schmulli (4. August 2010)

hallo miteinander,
da ich jährlich am ebro zum angeln bin, wird mir die bootsausleiherei zu teuer. nun möchte ich mir selber eins bauen. ich bevorzuge aluminium ( da ich dieses günstig über meinen arbeitgeber erwerben kann ) ca. 5x2 meter flachboot ähnlich wie das all craft carp 5000 mit 10-15 ps. ich dachte mir den boden aus einem stück zu fertigen ( 2x5 meter 2,5 mm stark ) und diesen einfach vorne hochbiegen. geauso die seitenwände ( 5x 0,5 meter 1.5mm stark ) an die am boden befestigten querstreben befestigen, anzeichnen, zusägen und dann anschweissen. zum schluss noch den spiegel ( 3mm stark ) einschweissen und die sitzbänke die zusätzlich als notschwimmkörper dienen. sollten die aluminiumplatten nicht in der länge verfügbar sein würde ich halt stückeln. platz und schweissgerät ist kein problem.wäre dankbar für nützliche tips


----------



## heinmama (4. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hallo,

erstmal viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt. Ich als Schiffbau Konstrukteur kann Dir für Dein Vorhaben das Programm Delft-Ship free empfehlen.
Es gibt als Download etliche Formen (Knickspanter einfach zu bauen)für jeden Geschmack, welche Spantenriß, Linienriß und Wasserlinienriß enthalten.
Die hydrostatischen Features kann man auch in der Free ware generieren. Desweiteren gibt es einen Dxf- Output aus denen  man Acad Schablonen 1:1 erstellen kannn. 

Viel Spass noch.

Heinmama


----------



## schmulli (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hallo,

dein Beitrag bringt mich sicher enorm weiter, herzlichen Dank dafür. Wahrscheinlich werde ich im Spätherbst mein Projekt starten.
Nochmals Danke

vielleicht bis bald 

schmulli


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hallo ich habe mal geguckt nach der seite,Aber ich finde das Program nicht in Deutsch,Wer es möglich mir mal den link zu schicken per Pn.


----------



## psycomico (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hi,

Du musst nur die deutsche Sprachdatei mit herunterladen und diese ins "languages"-Verzeichnis kopieren. Danach einfach in den Prefs auf deutsch umstellen... 

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## heinmama (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hallo,

sieht man mal wieder das man nie auslernt. Ich arbeite mit der englischen Version.

Die Form des Rapid craft finde ich sehr schön. Ich denke wenn
man die Länge auf 6m die Breite auf 2.1m verringert hat man ein echt schönes Boot mit viel Platz.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

ich finde nicht mal den link.bei googel.......................


----------



## psycomico (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Du musst Dich bei denen erst mal registrieren, dann kannst Du die Download-Sektion erst aufrufen. Da gibt es dann eine Rubrik "Language files", wo dann auch die deutsche-Sprachdatei zu finden ist
Die Hauptseite findest Du hier

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

soweit alles klar aber habe ich auch,aber ich bekomme das nicht hin auf deutsch.


----------



## psycomico (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hast ne PN


----------



## Bobster (5. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Für so ein spezielles und herausforderndes Projekt
würde ich mich persönlich auch hier anmelden:

http://www.boote-forum.de/


----------



## heinmama (6. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hallo,

ich habe noch einen Link gefunden in dem beschrieben wie man einen Knickspanter in Delftship macht. 

Hier mal den LINK: http://www.rg65.de/pmwiki/pmwiki.ph...ipKonstruktionEinesKnickspantersVonJensSpamer

Einfach mal angucken.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## schmulli (10. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Tips, ich habe das All craft fertig konstruiert. Mit den einzelnen Schritten der Konsstruktionsanweisungen( www.rg65.de ) hat es nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten super geklappt.

nochmals Danke

bis dann Schmulli


----------



## heinmama (10. August 2010)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Dann mal ran an das Aluminium#6#6, und nicht vergessen nicht jedes
Alu ist seewasserbeständig:q:q.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## Ikonengolf (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

@ schmulli ,

hallo, wollt`  mal fragen wie es derzeit mit Deinem ambizionierten Projekt aussieht ?  
Dank` Dir für hoffentlich positiove Nachrichten ... #6

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Ecky (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: aluminiumboot ( all craft ) selber bauen*

Ich hab ähnliches vor, vielleicht hast du dein Boort ja bereits fertig und kannst nun anderen nützliche tips geben.


----------

